

New data shows losing 80% of app users is normal and why the best apps do better - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.co/new-data-shows-why-losing-80-of-your-mobile-users-is-normal-and-that-the-best-apps-do-much-better/

======
tmrtn
About time we had some better data on retention. It's critical to long term
success and measuring Product Market Fit.

------
ebtalley
So what is this quettra software and how do I ensure its not installed on my
android devices?

